# Remount. Harder than I thought!



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Hi all,
Today, after many years of considering dropping off the yak into the briny, and getting back on again, I did it. sort of.
After going for a fair paddle of a few K's, just paddling without a rod, I came back to shore, and parked most of my stuff that I didn't want to get wet.
I was very surprised, just how hard it was to tip the Evo over. Just how hard could it be to right a yak, and get back into it......must be a piece of doddle....done it many times in my dreams. (Just before some smartarse says it, this is not about a wet dream) 

Conditions perfect, water calm and warm, not too far from shore, yes this will be dead easy, reach across and grab the carry handle on the other side, oh bugger, my arms are too short, cant reach, no way I can grab it. After couple of minutes, I try clinging to the bow (like a 3 toed sloth, and manage to right her. "Should be easy from here" said the squeaky voice in the back of my head, and sure enough, after drinking salt water, and about ten goes, at it, I was over onto the cockpit, rotating to adopt the bum in seat well position, and next thing I know, I'm back in the water with a capsized yak.

Had another go at it. got on, rotated into fully seated position, and yes, success! at last.
Things I learnt.
1. I need to arrange an extra bit of rope on at least one of the carry handles, to aid in righting a capsize.
2, Despite considering myself to be quite strong, and agile on land, I find the rules all change in the water.
3. Bum must drop into the cockpit immediately after the rotate, not a good time to practice working the side of the yak like parallel bars.

I have a theory, that remount may be easier in rougher water. (but then falling back out, is also on the cards) This theory is not a serving suggestion, and should be ignored.

Yes a fun morning

Cheers andybear :shock: :shock:


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hi Andy - good feedback and a timely reminder on the importance of a rehearsal.
when you tried to right your kayak, did you try to reach over the top of the capsized yak, or reach underneath for the handle on the other side ? I think it's far easier if you reach underneath to grab the other side, then pull with that arm and push up with the other. You'll also save a lot of energy.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

A timely reminder for sure. I had a bit of a reality check when I went paddle-boarding over Christmas. Being a learner I fell off a few times and had to get back on. Even though I didnt have to right the board, I found I wasn't as nimble as I was when I practice in my head!

I've set about getting my fitness back up and need to do a practice remount with the kayak again.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

andybear said:


> the carry handle on the other side, oh bugger, my arms are too short, cant reach, no way I can grab it.
> 1. I need to arrange an extra bit of rope on at least one of the carry handles, to aid in righting a capsize.


Andy always a bit of an awakening when done the first time.

To throw the Swing over I go under the yak to reach the far handle, then my own buoyancy and a push throws it over onto it's keel.

I also find to bounce a couple of times while in the water, lifts me higher with each successive bounce before laying across the cockpit.

Being now older and less agile I am going to try the paddle with stirrup to re-mount next time, as it looks ideal to my way of thinking, shoved the paddle under the seat traps a couple of weeks ago to see it would work with the Waikato paddle blade and all was hunky dory, and my inflatable seat will suffice as a paddle float.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

You're one of a cast of thousands Andy. My guess is few practise this most basic of safety skills regularly. Yet it is so easy to do ... just remove the rods and do it. Later, as you're better at it, do it with the rods (no capsize).

Then if you're serious about surviving the 'when it happens for real scenario', try it in gradually increasing in difficulty/wind speed/chop. Then try it in the same conditions with rods etc (maybe old rods and stuffed reels) for a full capsize. My guess again is few have actually tried this, especially to this extent, which are the very conditions when it is most likely.

If someone has a GoPro I'd volunteer to be the dummy, and you can capture same, and everyone can have a laugh at a fat geriatric trying to cut entanglements, right the yak, and re-enter. I think that unless you are incredibly committed to the 'what if scenario', or have done a Safety Day's training, you may be blind to how important this practise is, and to how valuable it is to have it under your belt when the shite happens.

Safety Days:

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=56850

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=54366

viewtopic.php?f=9&t=50502

And don't say you don't need to do it, cause you paddle only inland waters.


Zed said:


> This is a few years old, but it deals with some constants in cold water survival:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meant to thank you earlier Zed for this contribution (no internet for a few days). Alarming statistics there, with valuable life saving advice. It is interesting your posting of this on the safety day thread. Interesting, because I feel many *estuary and inland waters yak fishos* think (subconsciously), that they don't need safety day info, cause they are not going offshore. Offshore = rough water and capsize risk = need for safety training. Inshore is much safer.

WRONG on 2 counts!

1. inland waters can be very rough in minutes in strong winds

2. Very cold water in inland waters. As the video demonstrates, that while Australia doesn't have the low sea temperatures you do, our inland waterways do, and the effects can be disasterous or fatal. And this makes your video particularly pertinent for our inland waterways fishos, and the need for them to master good kayak re-entry skills.

Thanks for posting Zed.

And thanks for posting Andy. Welcome back after the terrible trauma of the KGW attack.

trev


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

A very important skill to have, and good on you for practicing.

I used to paddle around without a life jacket until I read a book about 20 kayaking disasters....... many of them happened in benign conditions. Then I pictured what would happen to me in a similar situation.

Think about it. 2km off-shore and you come off - with no one around. You try getting back on, but because you didn't practice, you don't know how. What do you do next?


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I find remounting in the Swing a lot easier than on a Stealth. The main difference being how buoyant the Stealth is. You have to get that bit higher off the water to get in. I think it's even more on a Hobie, very much so for the PA. In fact you could almost draw a line between "more stable" means "harder to get back on if you do go over". It would be a fallacy to link the two but it does seem to be the case quite often.

My SIK would be the hardest of my experience remounting. With plenty of practice I manage it easily enough now, but definitely prefer rolling to get back up.

Wrt Clicks question, "what next?" if you do t make it, in open water stay with the yak. They are much easier to spot from water or air. Call in the cavalry with your phone/PLB/VHF whatever your rescue plan is. In rivers/creeks still stay with the yak, but think about swimming it into the shallows.

Best to avoid this scenario. This practice could quite literally save your life.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

theclick said:


> A very important skill to have, and good on you for practicing.
> 
> I used to paddle around without a life jacket until I read a book about 20 kayaking disasters....... many of them happened in benign conditions. Then I pictured what would happen to me in a similar situation.
> 
> Think about it. 2km off-shore and you come off - with no one around. You try getting back on, but because you didn't practice, you don't know how. What do you do next?





dru said:


> With respect to Clicks question, "what next?", if you don' t make it, in open water stay with the yak. They are much easier to spot from water or air. Call in the cavalry with your phone/PLB/VHF - whatever your rescue plan is. In rivers/creeks still stay with the yak, but think about swimming it into the shallows.
> 
> Best to avoid this scenario. This practice could quite literally save your life.


And, the practice is easy. You just need to convince yourself that family and friends are important, so this practice is worth it. Make some time soon.

It is that important. Re-entry, re-entry, re-entry, re-entry............ Now you are safer by miles!

trev


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I was at the pool yesterday mucking around and watching the kids. I thought I'd see how long I could tread water (without PFD obviously). I was out there for about 15 mins before grabbing onto the side and then after a little while I went back out and did another 15 min stint. I could have stayed longer, maybe 2 or three times as long, who knows how long, it wasn't a competition, I was justing doing it as a bit of exercise. If it was a life or death situation I would be trying to float on my back to conserve energy (and cop a face full of sun!)

The thought crossed my mind was that I was doing this in the calm of a freshwater pool. I tried to imagine what might have happened if I was in salt water and there were a few waves and a bit of wind. Floating on my back wouldn't be an option. Swallowing saltwater over a long period wouldn't be fun and would have an effect on how long you could function out there.

The conclusion I came to was that if I was out in open water, wasn't wearing a PFD, didn't have communication (waterproof) and couldn't reach my kayak or get into it, I don't think I would last too long given the fact that rescue could be at least 12/24 hours, and probably more, away and not just half an hour or so.

It was a sobering thought, safetly really does need to be in the back of our minds at all times.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

Are you mad!! .....(Oh its Andy Bear, no need to answer) Theres bloody jelly fish everywhere at the moment, cant even dangle my legs over the edge with out the buggers running into me.

Shame on you Andy for not attempting this in the past. If Trev puts on another safety day, make sure you get your arse to it.


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

ArWeTherYet said:


> Are you mad!! .....(Oh its Andy Bear, no need to answer) Theres bloody jelly fish everywhere at the moment, cant even dangle my legs over the edge with out the buggers running into me.
> 
> Shame on you Andy for not attempting this in the past. If Trev puts on another safety day, make sure you get your arse to it.


Mid April being considered (after Easter). Anyone interested in learning a host of safety skills, all in one 4 -5 hour session? Some people saw such value that they came twice!

No 1. viewtopic.php?f=9&t=50502 viewtopic.php?f=9&t=57860&p=602520
No 2. viewtopic.php?f=9&t=55386

This will be known as SE Qld Safety Day III.

trev


----------

